# Paragliding over the Blue Lagoon in Oludeniz



## iNNOCENt (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, 

I've just posted my Photographs taken during a Paragliding Flight from the Height of 2'000 metres over the Blue Lagoon in Oludeniz (Turkey):

http://www.pbase.com/vtitov/paragliding_in_oludeniz 

I hope you will enjoy the view. 

You may also want to have a look at my other galleries from my recent trip to Marmaris:

http://www.pbase.com/vtitov/marmaris_2004 

I would appreciate hearing your comments! 

Thank you! 

-- 
Regards, 
Vitaly


----------



## adamhaulena (Oct 21, 2004)

some of those aerial shots are astounding!  :shock:


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 21, 2004)

That's amazing....I would love to do that someday.


----------

